# SMS/Email alert functionality for Nest Learning Thermostats



## Jake from Junction (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello hvacsite.com users:

As technologists and owners of houses with Nest Thermostats in them, we have long wished that they had the ability to send us alerts when the temperature strayed outside of our defined range, or when there was a problem with the underlying HVAC system. Honeywell and Ecobee do this, but Nest does not.

So we built a web service that accomplishes this task, and we thought it might be of interest to users of this forum, and your underlying customers. 

Wouldn't they appreciate an alert on their phone if a problem develops with their HVAC system BEFORE they get to their vacation home for the weekend? And for that matter, wouldn't you also appreciate knowing about it before it becomes their emergency so you can schedule the repair appointment at a time that works for YOUR calendar?

http://www.junction.com

Check it out, it's a free service, and if your customers have Nest Thermostats we think they'll thank you for letting them know that this functionality is now available.

Thanks,

Jake From Junction


----------

